# moehlmannii spathe



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

This spathe came totally unexpected.. well, I guess if I was paying attention to my submersed moehlmannii, I would have better expected the flower. 

This was grown in the same tank as the usteriana, without artificial lighting. (see that thread for a picture of the tank.)





































Submersed double:


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

You got a nice healthy looking plant there. COngrats. I like the spathe.


----------

